
Show HN: Parsing with derivatives – matching of regexps running in the browser - viebel
http://blog.klipse.tech/clojure/2016/10/02/parsing-with-derivatives-regular.html
======
viebel
This article is an interactive version of the first part of this paper:
Parsing with derivatives - a Functional Pearl - the part that shows how to
implement a regular expression matcher in a few lines of code using a concept
from 1964 named Brzozowski's derivative.

In this article, we are going to implement a regular expression matcher in
clojure using Brzozowski's derivative.

The theoretical part is a bit abstract but it worths making the effort as the
implementation is really elegant.

